
Million Lines of Code - Infographic - nthitz
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/million-lines-of-code/
======
pan69
How are dependencies such as external libraries counted? Some programming
languages will "include" code while others will link "against" external code.

------
techprotocol
Not sure how they measure the lines of code. Are comments, headers, etc
included or is it just the the code flow?

------
MDCore
Does an average modern high-end car really have a hundred million lines of
code?

------
salehenrahman
The number of LOC is nothing to boast about in my opinion. The simpler your
codebase the easier it is to maintain, the easier it is to focus on what
actually matters: the end product.

~~~
stmchn
It also seems quite arbitrary to compare LOC's between all those products. It
seems like it would vary greatly depending on the language and other factors
(No idea of the metric includes comments/whitespace etc).

------
coldcode
That last one is a hoot.

------
joering2
Does 60 millions of lines of code of Facebook make sense? I mean I know its a
large project with multiple modules, but any ideas why such an enormous
codebase?

------
melling
The original Doom was under 50,000 lines of code.

------
bladedtoys
Firefox and Mozilla core are games?

